#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  foto's Meyer 500A (200)

## leoneke

Topic mag toe

----------


## MusicXtra

Linksom of rechtsom, da's gewoon een hele strakke set voor dat geld.
Succes ermee!

----------


## frederic

Ik zou die direct laten reviseren. 
Liever nog 500-1000 uitgeven aan nazicht en herstellingen, dan een probleem hebben tijdens een activiteit.

----------


## Outline

> Linksom of rechtsom, da's gewoon een hele strakke set voor dat geld.
> Succes ermee!



Some guys have all the luck....





> Ik zou die direct laten reviseren. 
> Liever nog 500-1000 uitgeven aan nazicht en herstellingen, dan een probleem hebben tijdens een activiteit.



Dat ligt er maar net aan wat zijn gebruiksdoel voor de set is. En ik heb niet het vermoeden dat hij het in de pro-rent gaat inzetten...

----------


## Gast1401081

klopt, gewoon een erg leuk setje, ook al gezien het budget. 

( en hij heeft er overal 3 van , dus gewoon een stackje reserve..)

----------


## PvG

Leuke set hoor!

Als je een schroevendraaier kunt vasthouden en tijd en geduld hebt, een en ander demonteren, schoonmaken en misschien een lik verf/Warnex geven. Statiefflenzen in de toppen monteren en 2 statieven er bij. Dan heb je een mooier en beter dan velen met hun elcheapo plastic speakers.

En mocht het anders lopen: een doos lego is net zo duur en hier leer je meer van ;-)

----------


## sjig

> Dan heb je een mooier en beter dan velen met hun elcheapo plastic speakers.



Sinds wanneer zijn plastic speakers per definitie slecht? Ik ken meer houten speakers dan plastic speakers die nergens naar klinken  :Wink: 

@leoneke,
Stukje 15mm multiplex (140mm*140mm) tussen kast en tophat en je zit goed. Wel de K&M M20 nemen voor de subs, en 36mm K&M voor je toppen. Een gat erin zou geen kwaad moeten doen.

Je kan ipv 5mm speakerschuim ook een doek erachter plakken, geeft vrijwel hetzelfde effect, maar je conus zal deze niet raken.

----------


## frederic

> Some guys have all the luck....
> 
> Dat ligt er maar net aan wat zijn gebruiksdoel voor de set is. En ik heb niet het vermoeden dat hij het in de pro-rent gaat inzetten...



Gezien het aankoopbedrag die hij ervoor betaald heeft, is het nog gelijk waarvoor hij het gebruikt. 
Al is het maar om door te verkopen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Gewoon mooi, zit hier met plaatsvervangende trots, dat er iemand hier zo goed opgelet heeft !

Mooi!

----------


## Big Bang

Erg mooie set voor een erg lage prijs. Zorg dat je er voorzichtig mee bent, voor zo'n prijs koop je geen vervanger als je t sloopt. Gefeliciteerd!

----------


## VrijeVogel

Alleen het hout is al het al waard om het zeer kort te zeggen.

----------


## leoneke

ben bezig met de opknapwerken . nu vraagje over een inbouw statief adapter . 
Mag ik gewoon met potboor door de onderkant van top boren en dan de adapter erop schroeven?
Ik denk dat 1topje rond de 40kg weegt , kan dit een statief aan?

----------


## MusicXtra

Zou ff kijken aan de binnenkant van de kast dat er niet per ongeluk een filterprint op de bodem geschroefd zit... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Als dat er niet zit kun je idd gewoon een gat in de bodem maken waar de statiefflens in past.
Netter is het wel om de flens met een bovenfrees in te frezen zodat hij vlak ligt met de bodem en denk eraan dat hij zo ongeveer op het zwaartepunt komt te zitten.

----------


## Gast1401081

oh, en geen schroeven, maar bouten en moeren, met aan de binnenkant extra plaatwerk...

----------


## sjig

> Veel geleerd hier en ik ben tevreden met het resultaat*?*



Laat dat vraagteken maar weg hoor  :Wink: 
Heel leuk setje zo. Zou de subs ook gewoon het doek ervoor doen, staat mooier icm. je toppen.

----------


## Outline

Je bent toch wel zo slim geweest de roosters van de speakers af te halen voordat je met de lijm begon te spuiten?

Just checking....

Versterkers begin je met de deksel er af te halen en met de compressor schoon te spuiten. Niet vergeten alle rommel van de bladen van de ventilator af te halen!

Als je net zo gestoord zou zijn als ik, dan komen de schroevendraaiers tevoorschijn voor een complete tear-down waarbij er dan een rijkelijke hoeveelheid gedenatureerde alcohol aan te pas komt om ook de binnenkant (net zoals de buitenkant) te laten blinken als nieuw.

En ik zou de connectors voor de luidsprekers meteen (en zo niet direct) vervangen voor Speakon om daarbij de set zo aan te passen dat je met 1 kabel per kant de sub en top aan kunt sturen. Al is het maar om je eigen leven een stuk makkelijker te maken, ook op het moment dat je een kabel vergeet of moet vervangen...

----------


## leoneke

hey jaja zo slim was ik wel heb van de achterkant van het hout ook wat afgezaagd . Waar kan je zo van die alcohol halen ? 
en kabels vervangen weet ik nog niet , ik heb redelijk wat kabel en connectors van meyer mee gekregen . Kan ik dan de top en sub apart nog wel regelen met de equaliser?

----------


## sjig

Dan gebruik je een 4-aderige speaker kabel. Dus zo bv:
Pin 1 = Sub +
Pin 2 = Sub -
Pin 3 = High +
Pin 4 = High -

Dit komt binnen in de sub, pin 1 + 2 is voor de sub, en 3 + 4 gaan door naar je toppen. 
Nu leg je ipv. 2 kabels, nog maar 1 kabel naar je speakerstack.

----------


## MusicXtra

Speakon is als 1+, 1- en 2+, 2- genummerd....
Maar waarom zou je op Speakons overstappen als er voldoende Meyer spul bij zit?
Zoveel werk is het ook weer niet om die twee extra kabels te trekken.

----------


## Outline

> hey jaja zo slim was ik wel heb van de achterkant van het hout ook wat afgezaagd . Waar kan je zo van die alcohol halen ? 
> en kabels vervangen weet ik nog niet , ik heb redelijk wat kabel en connectors van meyer mee gekregen . Kan ik dan de top en sub apart nog wel regelen met de equaliser?



Je hebt gekeken of je laagdriver nog genoeg ruimte heeft om te bewegen? Dus dat hij niet tegen je grille aan komt? Gaat je anders problemen opleveren...

Die alcohol kun je bij elke apotheek halen. Wel de 70%-versie nemen. De andere (95%) is te sterk.

Het uit elkaar halen van je versterker raad ik je in dit stadium van je 'ontwikkeling' nog niet aan. Dan moet je wel aardig weten wat je doet aangezien een foute aansluiting bij het in elkaar zetten 'KABOEM' oplevert. In elkaar laten zitten en zoveel mogelijk goed schoonmaken (met compressor, stofzuiger, poederkwast (je ma weet wat je bedoeld), alcohol, wattenstaafjes, poetspapier, enz) raad ik je wel aan.

Qua aansturen met Speakon-kabels even naar mijn reactie op Gijs & Sander (MusicXtra) kijken.





> Dan gebruik je een 4-aderige speaker kabel. Dus zo bv:
> Pin 1 = Sub +
> Pin 2 = Sub -
> Pin 3 = High +
> Pin 4 = High -
> 
> Dit komt binnen in de sub, pin 1 + 2 is voor de sub, en 3 + 4 gaan door naar je toppen. 
> Nu leg je ipv. 2 kabels, nog maar 1 kabel naar je speakerstack.







> Speakon is als 1+, 1- en 2+, 2- genummerd....
> Maar waarom zou je op Speakons overstappen als er voldoende Meyer spul bij zit?
> Zoveel werk is het ook weer niet om die twee extra kabels te trekken.



Gijs: Het is zoals Sander zegt. Jij bent met EP-4 bezig...

De voorkeur bij Speakon is echter 1+/1-: fullrange/top en 2+/2-: sub. Waarom? Makkelijker met kabels en het is toch meer de standaard dan andersom!

Sander: Ik weet wat je bedoeld. Ik zei ook: Als IK.... Voor Leoneke is er niet de noodzaak om te vervangen maar als IK....

Leoneke: Je moet het zo zien: Nu leg jij 2 kabels per kant met elk 2 aders: 1 naar je sub en 1 naar je top. Als je het met 4-polige Speakons en 4-aderige kabel doet, heb je maar 1 kabel met 4 aders per kant waarvan er 2 naar de sub gaan en 2 naar de top. Omdat de sub en de top een andere pinset binnen de Speakon gebruiken kun je ze nog steeds apart aansturen. Het enigste (en voor mij grootste voordeel) is dat je maar 1 kabel hoeft te trekken en dat je met aansluiten geen fouten meer kan maken (sub en top verwisselen). En mocht je een keer een kabel kwijt raken of vergeten, dan is het makkelijker om een Speakon te lenen/vervangen dan speakerkabels met XLR...

----------


## djspeakertje

Als je nu speakerkabels hebt met XLR connectoren zou ik die sowieso vervangen door Speakons, dan bestaat er in ieder geval geen gevaar om bijvoorbeeld een microfoon of mengtafel redelijk letterlijk "op te blazen". Als je wat foto's hebt van het amprack en de aansluitingen kunnen we je hier verder bij helpen.


Daan

----------


## sjig

> Gijs: Het is zoals Sander zegt. Jij bent met EP-4 bezig...
> 
> De voorkeur bij Speakon is echter 1+/1-: fullrange/top en 2+/2-: sub. Waarom? Makkelijker met kabels en het is toch meer de standaard dan andersom!



Ik geloof je met alle plezier, ging me vooral om het idee. Ik ben, met plezier, van passief afgestapt  :Wink:

----------


## leoneke

Iemand idee wat deze set nog waard is ? Alles werkt nog perfect . Bijna niet meer gebruikt

----------


## speakertech

Het begin van het topic is gewijzigd, zodat je niet kan zien wat het was of is.
Zijn de foto's er nog?

----------

